# a swing



## lvstealth

i made a swing! i still have to decide what finish and do that, but it SWINGS!!!

notice how i put that dog there to show scale? hehe, he walks into many of my shots, thinks its his right!
http://i.Rule #2/RBUAoMr.png 

i am excited today! (im excited most days, but more today!) im headed to VA!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## rocky1

Lookin good!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

That's a good looking swing Lisa! What's going on in VA? Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## lvstealth

spinartist is going to let me turn something!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

That is awesome! Lee is an incredible turner, learn as much as you can from him! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

lvstealth said:


> i made a swing! i still have to decide what finish and do that, but it SWINGS!!!
> 
> notice how i put that dog there to show scale? hehe, he walks into many of my shots, thinks its his right!
> http://i.Rule #2/RBUAoMr.png
> 
> i am excited today! (im excited most days, but more today!) im headed to VA!



Nice swing! And ya know we have a thread called "show us your pets" if the pooch is photogenic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13

looks good.

will you be cutting the tops of the threads off? or capping them with something? 
Maybe another 2x4 on top of it, with some holes recessed in the bottom to cover up the nut and threads...

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## CWS

Great swing

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool Lisa!  Both the swing and learning from spinartist.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lvstealth

Lee is AWESOME! i turned something! my brain is on overload from all the learning! 

yes, i thought i would use a board on top of the screws. that way i just hide them!

i need a lathe! today was just the greatest! and i got WOOD! good stuff too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony

lvstealth said:


> Lee is AWESOME! i turned something! my brain is on overload from all the learning!
> 
> yes, i thought i would use a board on top of the screws. that way i just hide them!
> 
> i need a lathe! today was just the greatest! and i got WOOD! good stuff too!



Lisa, you've been here long enough to know the rule:

Pictures or it didn't happen! Tony

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Ray D

Good looking swing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

A lathe is nothing as far as cost goes, it's all the tools, chucks, etc that all add up. We got her though, she's about to get sucked into the vortex!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS

woodtickgreg said:


> A lathe is nothing as far as cost goes, it's all the tools, chucks, etc that all add up. We got her though, she's about to get sucked into the vortex!


I always thought they should give you the lathe because you are going to spend a lot more for stuff.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## rocky1



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I was there with @Spinartist and @lvstealth as well. Lisa is hooked and on the way to turning. Lee taught me a lot today. We were at Tom Ilowiecki's place. If you don't know Tom, he is a fine man and very good with a lathe. We had a great time. Tom's lovely wife fixed an AWESOME lunch and they all made us feel at home. A very big THANK YOU to Lee, Tom and his wife for a great day!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Lisa, you've been here long enough to know the rule:
> 
> Pictures or it didn't happen! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

CWS said:


> I always thought they should give you the lathe because you are going to spend a lot more for stuff.



Lisa's brother has a lathe he's not using. Another home cooked country dinner & it's her's!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Spinartist said:


> Lisa's brother has a lathe he's not using. Another home cooked country dinner & it's her's!!


It's a good thing I don't live near her or I'd get fat! Lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist

woodtickgreg said:


> It's a good thing I don't live near her or I'd get fat! Lol.




Wait... Shouldn't you be working on my tool rest??

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Spinartist said:


> Wait... Shouldn't you be working on my tool rest??


Are you gonna cook me dinner?
I know I know, I'm slacking again, but it is about halfway done. Seems I have had to do something every night this week. Tonight was no exception, just got done with dinner, now I have to go out in the garage for a bit before I have to get ready for bed and work again tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Hope you made it home ok Lee. Thanks again!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Hope you made it home ok Lee. Thanks again!!!




Made it home fine... cept fer a cracked windshield
Don't know when it happened. Just pulled out of my lady friends drive in Wellington, Fl. after a 5 hour drive & noticed it. Didn't hear anything hit it. Was raining before then so may have happened in the last half hour before I got there.

I had a great time with you & Lisa!! Rub that bevel!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Lisa... I been thinkin bout your swing. You should replace the eye lag screws (bottom of chain) with eye bolts like on top.
They WILL eventually pull out leaving you on your heiny laughing & the dog licking your face.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spinartist

And post a pict of your new wood pile from Tom's!!!

Walnut, Beech, Box Elder, Cherry ... & ??

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

But no "Norfork"!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Spinartist said:


> Made it home fine... cept fer a cracked windshieldDon't know when it happened. Just pulled out of my lady friends drive



Enough said

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum

lvstealth said:


> spinartist is going to let me turn something!


As a devoted flat work guy who is gradually turning to the dark world of wood turning I advise you to be afraid very afraid, once bitten by the bug you may never be able to concentrate on worthwhile projects like your beautiful swing again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier

sprucegum said:


> As a devoted flat work guy who is gradually turning to the dark world of wood turning I advise you to be afraid very afraid, once bitten by the bug you may never be able to concentrate on worthwhile projects like your beautiful swing again.



Shhhhhhh!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum

lvstealth said:


> Lee is AWESOME! i turned something! my brain is on overload from all the learning!
> 
> yes, i thought i would use a board on top of the screws. that way i just hide them!
> 
> i need a lathe! today was just the greatest! and i got WOOD! good stuff too!


Oh my god I was too late now all of your best wood will be turned to chips on the shop floor

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist

sprucegum said:


> As a devoted flat work guy who is gradually turning to the dark world of wood turning I advise you to be afraid very afraid, once bitten by the bug you may never be able to concentrate on worthwhile projects like your beautiful swing again.




Lisa's next swing will have woodturned parts all over it!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum

Spinartist said:


> Lisa's next swing will have woodturned parts all over it!!


Well at least it will be useful, the real trouble starts when one slips into the world of burls turned into hollow forms full of voids and holes that are true works of art. Fortunately my mind does not work that way and I have been able to stick to more utilitarian projects. Even my bottle stoppers serve a purpose on the rare occasion that there is actually left over wine.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

I made the Bottle Brush Burl stopper about 14 years ago when I did a lot of utilitarian projects. Been used a lot. Polyurethane. Has never needed refinishing!

I'm thinking of filling the voids with Turquoise!
(Crappy phone camera)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## sprucegum

Spinartist said:


> I made the Bottle Brush Burl stopper about 14 years ago when I did a lot of utilitarian projects. Been used a lot. Polyurethane. Has never needed refinishing!
> 
> I'm thinking of filling the voids with Turquoise!
> (Crappy phone camera)
> 
> View attachment 133204


I sell a few to a county store that has a good selection of wine and quite a few wine snob customers. The natural top and burls with voids go best. I love making them just make them round put a pleasing to the eye taper on them and let nature do the rest. If they hold together I can spin one in about five minuets, takes longer to prep the blank than to turn the stopper. Not a very profitable project but it pays for a few turning supplies.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lvstealth

http://i.Rule #2/fQClPab.png 
http://i.Rule #2/MNZI8Yw.png 
this is what i turned! i had a great time doing it and learned sooooo much!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1

You got the brother talked out of the lathe yet? 

Just remember the lathe is just the tip of the iceberg it opens up all those nifty little avenues to pursue

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

lvstealth said:


> Lee is AWESOME! i turned something! my brain is on overload from all the learning!
> 
> yes, i thought i would use a board on top of the screws. that way i just hide them!
> 
> i need a lathe! today was just the greatest! and i got WOOD! good stuff too!



Did you get a lathe yet?


----------



## lvstealth

nope, i got sick, couldnt sleep actually, and had to alter things. i did get a scroll saw, and im cutting little parts for Intarsia!

Reactions: Like 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Glad to see ya back Lisa. Hope your doing well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

About time you came back to us Lisa!!!


----------



## Spinartist

Lisa, WELCOME BACK!!
Post up picts of your scroll saw work!!


----------



## rocky1

Spinartist said:


> Lisa, WELCOME BACK!!
> Post up picts of your scroll saw work!!



She already did!!


----------



## Spinartist

rocky1 said:


> She already did!!




Some MORE picts...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

WELCOME back Lisa, don't you know that woodbarter cures everything! Great for insomniacs too! Good to hear that your ok.


----------



## ripjack13

lvstealth said:


> nope, i got sick, couldnt sleep actually, and had to alter things. i did get a scroll saw, and im cutting little parts for Intarsia!



Aha....hows the sleeping habits now? Better?


----------



## woodtickgreg

Heck, I don't sleep well either, but mines adult ADHD, can't shut my mind off. 
That's when I'm on the wb in the wee hours of the morning.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

